# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  عودة "التأجيل" في شُعب التجنيد للمواليد من 1974 الى 1993

## هدوء عاصف

*

الى كل شخص لا يحمل دفتر  خدمة   علم يجب  عليه مراجعة وحدة التعبئة في منطقته للمواليد من 1974 لعام 1993

 

طلبت  دائرة    التعبئة    والجيش    الشعبي  في القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة  الأردنية من جميع المواليد الذكور المطلوبين  لخدمة العلم من عام  (1974    ولغاية   عام  1993) وممن  لا  يحملون    دفاتر    خدمة   علم  مؤجلة  حسب  الأصول   ضرورة    مراجعة   شعب  ومكاتب دائرة  التعبئة والجيش    الشعبي  ضمن مناطق سكناهم خلال شهر  من تاريخه لحصرهم وتسوية موقفهم .

وقالت  الدائرة ان كل من يتخلف عن المراجعة ضمن المدة المقررة ستطبق عليه العقوبة  المنصوص عليها بقانون  خدمة العلم والخدمة الاحتياطية رقم  (23)   لسنة 1986 والتي تنص على انه يعاقب بالحبس لمده لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا   تزيد عن ستة أشهر كل من تخلف بدون عذر مشروع عن الحضور أمام أي لجنه من   لجان الفحص والحصر والتدقيق عند دعوته إليها بمقتضى أحكام القانون  . 

وطلبت الدائرة من المكلفين احضار عدد من الوثائق هي :                  

      1. دفتر  خدمة   علـــــــــــــم .                   
                       2.هوية الأحوال المدنيـــة .                  
                       3. دفتر العائلـــــــــــــــــــة .                  
                       4. صور شخصيه عدد (2) .

 كان  رئيس الوزراء الدكتور معروف البخيت صرح ابان تكليفه بتشكيل الحكومة بان  الحكومة تدرس اعادة  خدمة   العلم ، كما ان المجلس الاقتصادي الاجتماعي درس  بجدية مقترحات لاعادة الخدمة .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من زمان ... انا من أول المؤيدين ل خدمة العلم ... 

كلنا فداء للوطن الغالي ... وجنود أبا الحسين 

 :Eh S(17):  عاشق ذرات ترابك يا أردن  :Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الحمدلله انا خدمت بزماناتي وتريحت منها .. بس الله يعين اللي ما خدم ، اي والله مصيبة للي متزوج وعنده ولاد ومسؤولية بيت .. الله يعين الكل .. ويلا خلي هالشباب ينصقل بمعسكرات الجيش [/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

طيب سؤال :
انا دفتر خدمة العلم انتهى ب نهاية شهر 12
و انا بعدني بالجامعة
يعني اروح اراجعهم عشا يتأجل ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اذا دفتر الخدمة مؤجل .. ما بصير عليك اشي 

المهم انتا روح اجله بالجامعه ... لانو اذا ما بتأجله بطلبوك .

انا كل ما ينتهي دفتر الخدمة بروح بأجله من الجامعه . 

بس ان شاء الله بس اخلص جامعه بدي اروح اخدم .. لانو الجيش مصنع الرجال  :Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا شباب انتو لازم تفرقوا بين دفتر خدمة العلم ودفتر الجيش الشعبي ، زيد اظن انو معك دفتر جيش شعبي مش خدمة علم صح؟ بكرة بتروح بتراجع شعبة التجنيد بحي الروضة شمال دائرة السير مشان تصويب وضعك وهم بخبروك اذا عليك تأدية خدمة علم او لأ .. حسب ما عرفت انو الكل مطلوب حتى المتزوجين واللي بدرسوا وكلوووو مطلوب .. ما بعرف شو عدا ما بدا يعني!!*

----------


## محمد اشقر

هلا والله العودة للجيش احلى اصحاب الهمة والعزم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمود انا معاي دفتر جيش شعبي بس أجلته للسبب التجنيد بس مش الجيش 

اراجعهم انا كمان شو رأيك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا ما بخدم بس احلى خلصنا من هـ الشباب بـ هـ البلد  :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

لكل شباب المنتدى والزوار .. انا اليوم رحت ع وحدة المتابعة والتفتيش واستفسرت والموضوع كالآتي :

كل مواطن بحمل دفتر خدمة العلم "الأخضر" اللي استلمه بعد تدريبات الجيش الشعبي لازم راجع وحدة الجيش الشعبي في منطقته مشان يأجله لإنو التأجيل رجع بعد انقطاع 3 سنين .. طبعا بياخد معه دفتر العائلة تبع اهله وهويته الشخصية ، ومعكم مدّة اقصاها شهر بعدها تُطبق عليكم احكام القانون ..

حتى الآن ما في اي قرار ببدء خدمة العلم .. فقط تأجيل !

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لكل شباب المنتدى والزوار .. انا اليوم رحت ع وحدة المتابعة والتفتيش واستفسرت والموضوع كالآتي :
> 
> كل مواطن بحمل دفتر خدمة العلم "الأخضر" اللي استلمه بعد تدريبات الجيش الشعبي لازم راجع وحدة الجيش الشعبي في منطقته مشان يأجله لإنو التأجيل رجع بعد انقطاع 3 سنين .. طبعا بياخد معه دفتر العائلة تبع اهله وهويته الشخصية ، ومعكم مدّة اقصاها شهر بعدها تُطبق عليكم احكام القانون ..
> 
> حتى الآن ما في اي قرار ببدء خدمة العلم .. فقط تأجيل !


يعني نفس الدفتر يلي اخذنا من المدرسة لونو أخضر انا أجلتو لتاريخ مفتوح حاليا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]مزبوط عبدالله هو نفس الدفتر .. انت أجله لتاريخ مفتوح لإنك رح تسجّل بالدرك ، يعني انت حالة خاصة ، بس بالنسبة لباقي الشباب واللي معهم دفاتر الخدمة اللي استلموها من شعب الجيش الشعبي ايام التوجيهي عليهم بدء التأجيل خلال شهر واحد ..[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *[align=center]مزبوط عبدالله هو نفس الدفتر .. انت أجله لتاريخ مفتوح لإنك رح تسجّل بالدرك ، يعني انت حالة خاصة ، بس بالنسبة لباقي الشباب واللي معهم دفاتر الخدمة اللي استلموها من شعب الجيش الشعبي ايام التوجيهي عليهم بدء التأجيل خلال شهر واحد ..[/align]*


ههههههههههههههههههه بجوز  وإلي الشرف طبعا وأتمنى أي شب يخدم باي جهة المهم عسكري ويعرف معنى الكلمة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]أوضح مصدر رسمي مسؤول بأن ما نشر على الموقع الالكتروني للقوات المسلحة حول خدمة العلم هو إجراء روتيني يحصل كل عام.



وأضاف المصدر أن : " الإعلان يأتي لتصويب أوضاع المواليد من عام 1974-1993 وذلك من اجل حصر أعداد الأشخاص الذين يشملهم قانون خدمة العلم والخدمة الاحتياطية بالإضافة إلى تسهيل الحصول على دفتر خدمة العلم للأشخاص الذين لا يحملون دفاتر خدمة علم مؤجلة ".[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *[align=center]أوضح مصدر رسمي مسؤول بأن ما نشر على الموقع الالكتروني للقوات المسلحة حول خدمة العلم هو إجراء روتيني يحصل كل عام.
> 
> 
> 
> وأضاف المصدر أن : " الإعلان يأتي لتصويب أوضاع المواليد من عام 1974-1993 وذلك من اجل حصر أعداد الأشخاص الذين يشملهم قانون خدمة العلم والخدمة الاحتياطية بالإضافة إلى تسهيل الحصول على دفتر خدمة العلم للأشخاص الذين لا يحملون دفاتر خدمة علم مؤجلة ".[/align]*


يا وحش يسلم دياتك بس لازم تصير

----------

